# Doesn't like being approached by strange dogs



## texasmomof2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm new to the forum, am so glad I've found this. Ginger's been with us since she was 10 weeks old; she's now going on seven. She's always been a very friendly dog, with strangers and other dogs. Over the past year when on walks she doesn't like being approached by other dogs, or even getting close to them. She'll bark and growl low for a bit. I redirect her attention and we keep walking. She seems to prefer just being around us, especially me. I was just wondering if anyone else with an older V had experienced this. I'm planning on taking her to our vet soon for a thorough checkup. She does seem more irritable lately.

Thanks!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum texasmomof2, 'fraid I can't help you with your question, but I'm sure somebody will be along to help/share your experiences shortly.


----------



## kentuckyrain (Sep 8, 2012)

Texasmom, I feel a vet check is a good idea. A change in attitude in your dog could suggest a health problem. A dog that doesn't feel well can be on the offense to deter other dogs (or people) from entering their personal space. If you get her checked out and nothing seems to be wrong, at least you are reassured about her health!


----------



## texasmomof2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'll definitely get her checked out. I'm wondering if it could be her thyroid.


----------

